
My Privacy is none of your Business - Tomte
https://noyb.eu/
======
parvenu74
Raises the paradoxical question: who is allowed to ask why one wants or values
their privacy? Simply asking the question violates one's privacy or suggests
that seeking privacy is shielding guilt.

